# Mud wrestling goannas!



## Karly (Nov 15, 2009)

Was out 4WDing today near Ingham and came accross these two huge Spot Monitors (Varanus Panoptes I think) trying to shred each other to pieces! :shock:
It was quite an amazing thing to see, nature at its most brutal... 

Of course it had to happen the _only _time I didn't have my camera on me, so I snapped a couple of pics on my phone. In the 5th pic you can kind of see that one has spots of blood all over him.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Nov 15, 2009)

that would have been amazing to see, very lucky, shame you didnt have your camera.


----------



## antaresia_boy (Nov 15, 2009)

wow, that looks amazing. woulda been amazing to see in person. how big were they do you reckon?


----------



## Scleropages (Nov 15, 2009)

Awesome lizards!


----------



## jinin (Nov 15, 2009)

nice, thats awesome,


----------



## serpenttongue (Nov 15, 2009)

Awesome! Panoptes are one of my favourites!


----------



## Karly (Nov 15, 2009)

It was kind of scary watching them fighting, I wanted to break them up but didn't fancy my chances against those claws! Besides I figured they must have been fighting for territory or something so who am I to get in the way of such a noble quest? :lol:
They were massive, they were definately over a meter in overall length.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Nov 15, 2009)

What a buzz, nothing like seeing natural spectacles like this.
Your very lucky.


----------



## greeny1 (Nov 15, 2009)

geez your so lucky, i have trouble finding reptiles let alone seeing them doing anything!


----------



## reptilerob (Nov 15, 2009)

WOW what an amazing sight, i am so jealous. Recently i watched an echidna bath in a waterhole in state park and thought that was cool, but that doesnt come close to your goannas. Well done.


----------



## Acrochordus (Nov 15, 2009)

Lucky you, right time at the right place. Shame about not having the camera.
Thanks Tim.


----------



## DanTheMan (Nov 16, 2009)

Mmm mud wrestling.. how sexy, that's how I like my panoptes.


----------



## redbellybite (Nov 16, 2009)

Would have loved to see that ...yeah it does look like one had a bit of blood spillage ....so do you guys reckon its two males biffing on ?


----------



## TWENTY B (Nov 16, 2009)

lucky you. Awsom sight to see.


----------



## Chris1 (Nov 16, 2009)

that would have been awesome to see!


----------



## byron_moses (Nov 16, 2009)

nice one mate your very lucky to see them like that top stuff


----------



## JasonL (Nov 16, 2009)

It's pretty much ritualistic and they usually walk away with only some minor scratches, far less than you would of walked away with had you tried to break it up. You were very lucky to see it though, well done.


----------



## redbellybite (Nov 16, 2009)

JasonL said:


> It's pretty much ritualistic and they usually walk away with only some minor scratches, far less than you would of walked away with had you tried to break it up. You were very lucky to see it though, well done.


 So Jason .would they be males?


----------



## serpenttongue (Nov 16, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> So Jason .would they be males?


 
Yes, both males.


----------



## JasonL (Nov 16, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> So Jason .would they be males?



100% every time.


----------



## krusty (Nov 18, 2009)

that is so cool,not some thing you come accross every day.


----------



## Opalsdad (Nov 18, 2009)

Hi Karly, some nice shots. there is a fair few of them here behind the rowes bay van park they are always fighting for their territory. Have a nice 7ft sandy hanging round too


----------



## Karly (Nov 18, 2009)

Opalsdad said:


> Hi Karly, some nice shots. there is a fair few of them here behind the rowes bay van park they are always fighting for their territory. Have a nice 7ft sandy hanging round too


 
Wow really? I might have to go and check it out one day, sandies are my favourites!


----------

